# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  جديد في جديد صور الأعضاء من النت

## أبو اية

*الأخوة والأخوات الأعذاء من يطلع علي البوست الرجاء من أراد التعرف علي أحدهم الأتصال علي أبو آية
نحذير:يمنع منع بات أنزال أي صورة من النت لأبو آية
مع الأعتذار للجميع 
قولوا:يالطيف
1/ الغالي والرائع أفريكانو



2/حبيب الكل أسعد



3/حبيبنا أبو الدفاعacba77



4/المثني ضرب واحده لمن عيونوا طشت



5/حافظ النور وهو صغير



6/حبيب قلبي حسن يعقوب


7/حبيبنا عجبكو



8/نونا ست الناس الحنونه



9/د/قنوان بعد عمل شاق



وأوعدكم سأقوم بتنزيل بقية الأحباب والأخوان والأخوات

بس قولوا: يالطيف
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ده شنو يا ابواية بالغت عديل كده
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يا لطييييييييف من ابوآيه الظريف


             كده خير وبركة ما تتمهم كفايه ديل  وقول يالطيف
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

يا لطييييييييف من ابوآيه الظريف


             كده خير وبركة ما تتمهم كفايه ديل  وقول يالطيف




خوفتي من صورتك ولا شنو يالطيف
أنا حأديك واحده ياأميره أخليك تسبحي اليوم كلو
قولي :يالطيف
                        	*

----------


## سجيل !

*فتشت صورتي ما نزلت ممكن تنزل معاك يا أبو اية

كــل الـــود
*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سجيل !
					

فتشت صورتي ما نزلت ممكن تنزل معاك يا أبو اية

كــل الـــود



الفكره عجبتك ياحبيبنا قول : يالطيف
10/ حبيبنا سجيل


*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يا لطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*ههههههههههههههههههه
بااااااااااالغت مع افريكانو عديييييييييييييييييييل

فكرة حلوة يا راااااااائع
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*/حافظ النور وهو صغير






هههههههه
*

----------


## أبو اية

*10/ست الحسن والجمال (البرنسيسه)
قولو: يالطيف


*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

10/ست الحسن والجمال (البرنسيسه)
قولو: يالطيف





:weeping::weeping::weeping::weeping::weeping::weep  ing:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يا شماتة ابله ظاظا فييييييييا


 يالطيف تجيبو خفيف
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*12/حبيبنا وحبيب الكل(محمد كمال)
قول : يالطيف

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

12/حبيبنا وحبيب الكل(محمد كمال)
قول : يالطيف




انت محمد كمال ده فالقوا اكشى كومار ولا شنو(كومار ابو شلخه)


      اتشلخى:mo13::mo13::mo13:
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يا لطيف الطف
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*الفكرة أصلاً لا تخلو من الدعابة ، لكن نخشى أن تقعوا في دائرة السخرية والإستهزاء بالبشر ، ونحن صفوة ، ولكم تحياتي .
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*حقيقة صور  ووجوه جميلة   ...  جد جد
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*حبسٌ حابس شهابٌ قابس !!!
حوالينا ولا علينا !

*

----------


## عجبكو

*الله يسامحك بس يا ابو ايه دي هسي صورة تختها لي 



*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي
					

الفكرة أصلاً لا تخلو من الدعابة ، لكن نخشى أن تقعوا في دائرة السخرية والإستهزاء بالبشر ، ونحن صفوة ، ولكم تحياتي .



مشكور حبيبنا وكما زكرت نحن صفوة ولا يوجد بيننا من يستهذيء أو يستفذ بالبشر فماهذا البوست ألا للترويح وتغير الروتين اليومي مع خالص شكري وأحترامي لك
قول : يا لطيف
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

حبسٌ حابس شهابٌ قابس !!!
حوالينا ولا علينا !





قول : يالطيف
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*13/سوسو المريخابيه
قولي:يالطيف


*

----------


## عجبكو

*صور كرت  لحبيبنا ابو ايه 


دي لمن كان صغير


..[/URL]




ودي بعد ما كبر شوية 



..[/URL]
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*يالطيف من العمل المخيف والله احسن من ضغط الحياة لك الشكر ابو اية
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

صور كرت  لحبيبنا ابو ايه 


دي لمن كان صغير


..[/URL]




ودي بعد ما كبر شوية 



..[/URL]




عافية منك ياجنايه
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*أها ونحن كيف ... ومن هسع يا لطيييييييييييييييييييييف .
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*حلوه منك ياعجبكو شكلها بعد كدا خلاص الناس قبلت عشان تأخد حقها
قولوا : يالطيف

14/ محمد (ود المامون)
قول : يا لطيف


*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

أها ونحن كيف ... ومن هسع يا لطيييييييييييييييييييييف .



15/(محمدين) لك الشوق ياغالي وكيف الأخبار
قول: يا لطيف

*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

يالطيف من العمل المخيف والله احسن من ضغط الحياة لك الشكر ابو اية



16/لك الشكر أخي الغسينابي 

قول : يا لطيف



*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

عافية منك ياجنايه



يابرنسيسه انا من قبيل ماداير أخت صورتك الجد خايف علي الناس في شفع صغار ورجال كبار زنبهم شنو ماينومو بليل هاك الجايه دي وقولي : يا لطيف


البرنسيسه


*

----------


## السيد

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا لطيف عافية وتخفيف ومعاهن مصاريف لو حق الرغيف قول أمين.


خارج النص: 

مافي مايطلبه المشاهدون يا أبو اية ؟؟؟


عايزين صورة تانية تكون اوضح لي قنوان وصورة لي ميدو1 وجواندي ،،، لمزيد من التعارف وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ، ، واركز يا أخوي،،

*

----------


## محمدين

*والله مبالغة جد ... فكلاة حلوة للترويح والفرفشة بعيداً عن هموم الدنيا والكرة. تسلم يا راقى.
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

15/(محمدين) لك الشوق ياغالي وكيف الأخبار
قول: يا لطيف




 عليكم الله ما بشبه الطريفى الصديق بدون العمة ؟ :fgf3:
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا لطيف عافية وتخفيف ومعاهن مصاريف لو حق الرغيف قول أمين.


خارج النص: 

مافي مايطلبه المشاهدون يا أبو اية ؟؟؟


عايزين صورة تانية تكون اوضح لي قنوان وصورة لي ميدو1 وجواندي ،،، لمزيد من التعارف وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ، ، واركز يا أخوي،،




غالي والطلب رخيص...لكن نبدأ بيك أنت أول ياحبيبنا السيد
16/حبيبنا السيد
قول : يا لطيف


*

----------


## أبو اية

*17/حبيبنا ميدو1
لك التحيه بناء علي طلب من الأعضاء
قول : يا لطيف


*

----------


## أبو اية

*بناء علي طلب الأعضاء

د/قنوان عند الكبر 
قولي:يالطيف


*

----------


## كباشي

*اعمل حسابك يا ابو اية نحن ناس سبح بس 

اوعك تخرم 

لكن ابداع يا جميل
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*طلب خاص...صور لكل من

الابيض ضميرك...ابو ايه...e.m.a
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*انا عامل زي الهولك كدي مالي؟
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كباشي
					

اعمل حسابك يا ابو اية نحن ناس سبح بس 

اوعك تخرم 

لكن ابداع يا جميل



كباشي جيتني بي جاي والله شكلك ظريف عشان كدا ما حأقسو عليك ياحبيبنا

18/حبيبنا كباشي
قول : يا لطيف



*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

طلب خاص...صور لكل من

الابيض ضميرك...ابو ايه...e.m.a



غالي والطلب رخيص يا أميره
19/ أبو آية


*

----------


## أبو اية

*بناء علي طلب من البرنسيسه
20/الأبيض ضميرك

قول : يالطيف


*

----------


## أبو اية

*يابرنسيسه عشان ماتزعلي
دي صورة أبو آية وهو صغير حلاة الدنيا عليهو
قولو: يالطيف











*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

بناء علي طلب من البرنسيسه
20/الأبيض ضميرك

قول : يالطيف





هههههههآآآآآآآآآآى !!ّ
مالك على يا برنسيسه ؟؟
من قبيل انا اتفرج واضحك و ابوايه كان ناسينى 
وشغال يالطيف . . . يا لطيف لحدى ما وقعنا يا حريف !!
بس الحمد لله أقيف صوره عرضت
حسب النيه !!
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

حلوه منك ياعجبكو شكلها بعد كدا خلاص الناس قبلت عشان تأخد حقها
قولوا : يالطيف

14/ محمد (ود المامون)
قول : يا لطيف






ود مامون دا كنتا مزروع في الزريبة قبلي ما تجينا ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

هههههههآآآآآآآآآآى !!ّ
مالك على يا برنسيسه ؟؟
من قبيل انا اتفرج واضحك و ابوايه كان ناسينى 
وشغال يالطيف . . . يا لطيف لحدى ما وقعنا يا حريف !!



احمد الله سااااااااااااااى يااخوى ماشفت الناس كيف؟؟؟؟


   تماس
بنات الحله يا الكلكن تمشوق...من عصرا كبير تتباحتن فى السوق...شاحد الله الكريم ما تلقلكن معشوق....بنات الحلة يا بنات الحيره قسما باليمين العاقلة فيكن طيره(اشرح)
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

10/ست الحسن والجمال (البرنسيسه)
قولو: يالطيف





 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه 
إن شاءالله يارب صاحبت الصورة الحقيقية دي .. تعرس ليها جلفووووووووط ..
*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي صعب
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه 
إن شاءالله يارب صاحبت الصورة الحقيقية دي .. تعرس ليها جلفووووووووط ..




وأن شاء الله يامريخي صعب الجايه دي مرتك وكان معرس  أن شاء الله تكون الضره
لأني ماعارفك متزوج ولا لا
قول : يالطيف

21/ زوجة (مريخي صعب) كان الأولي ولا التانيه ماعارف


*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

وأن شاء الله يامريخي صعب الجايه دي مرتك وكان معرس أن شاء الله تكون الضره
لأني ماعارفك متزوج ولا لا
قول : يالطيف

21/ زوجة (مريخي صعب) كان الأولي ولا التانيه ماعارف





جيب اضانك يا ابو آيه ... ولا اقول ليك هي ما موجوده ... نتكلم ساي بس وناخد راحتنا ..
من المصائب والمحن التي ابتلاني بها المولي عز وجل أن تكون زوجتي من المعسكر الآخر والصورة ريحتني جداً .. اي والله لأنها رقم عدم معرفتها بكورة الشُراب من كرة القدم تُناكفني عند هزيمة الزعيم .. هداها الله للطريق القويم الرشيد ودعواتك معاي في الموضوع دا ...

*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي صعب
					

جيب اضانك يا ابو آيه ... ولا اقول ليك هي ما موجوده ... نتكلم ساي بس وناخد راحتنا ..
من المصائب والمحن التي ابتلاني بها المولي عز وجل أن تكون زوجتي من المعسكر الآخر والصورة ريحتني جداً .. اي والله لأنها رقم عدم معرفتها بكورة الشُراب من كرة القدم تُناكفني عند هزيمة الزعيم .. هداها الله للطريق القويم الرشيد ودعواتك معاي في الموضوع دا ...




والله أنا ضحكتا لامن مصاريني أتقطعت ...برضو أنت جيب أضانك والله أنا لحدي حسي ماعارف الوليه شنو معانا ولا مع الخيانه غايتو هي بتقول معانا لكن عندي أحساس أنها خايفه من الطلاق ساكت لأنو عارفاني متعصب للزعيم شديد وبيني وبينك كدا الواحد بقي داي ليهو سبب ساكت..
يعني لو يتقلبنا ساكت من الهلافيت ديل الليمشو بيوت أبوهم عدل.
قول : يا لطيف
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*دا اخر ما توصلت ليه بس ابداع وشكلك مستمتع بالجماعة 

بعد ما البوست اتنسي صورت علي انا دا يا ابو اية 

ههههههههههههههههههه 
يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف حوالينا وما علينا
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

يابرنسيسه انا من قبيل ماداير أخت صورتك الجد خايف علي الناس في شفع صغار ورجال كبار زنبهم شنو ماينومو بليل هاك الجايه دي وقولي : يا لطيف


البرنسيسه





 


ههههههههههه هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي شرط 

برنسيسة الكديسة :fr7a::blb6:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*غايتو يا أبو آية 

أمرين احلاهم مر ... نمر علي موضوعك وما نبدي اعجابنا نبقي بخيلين


نتوكل ونرد تفتش المدسوس 


غايتو اتوكلنا وقلنا يا لطيف
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					


6/حبيب قلبي حسن يعقوب




:14_6_18[1]:



*

----------


## حذيفة هاشم

*يا لطيف ما سكا عدد
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

10/ست الحسن والجمال (البرنسيسه)
قولو: يالطيف





 

بس ياها ذااااااااااااااااااتها ودى صورتها لما جات تمتحن للثانوى وتستخرج الشهادة....
أسالونى أنا.....


*

----------


## قنوان

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انا اعترض ايهاب مافي ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

دا اخر ما توصلت ليه بس ابداع وشكلك مستمتع بالجماعة 

بعد ما البوست اتنسي صورت علي انا دا يا ابو اية 

ههههههههههههههههههه 
يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف حوالينا وما علينا



الأخ الحبيب مجدي الدين شريف 
لك الشكر ياغالي 
قول: يا لطيف

                        مجد الدين شريف

*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

غايتو يا أبو آية 

أمرين احلاهم مر ... نمر علي موضوعك وما نبدي اعجابنا نبقي بخيلين


نتوكل ونرد تفتش المدسوس 


غايتو اتوكلنا وقلنا يا لطيف



سرني مرورك أخي ود  أحمد
قول : يالطيف
                                        نصر الدين أحمد علي

*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حذيفة هاشم
					

يا لطيف ما سكا عدد



الحبيب حذيفه مالك بتاوق وخايف
قول: يالطيف
                                   حذيفه هاشم

*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

بس ياها ذااااااااااااااااااتها ودى صورتها لما جات تمتحن للثانوى وتستخرج الشهادة....
أسالونى أنا.....





من يضحك كثيرا يبكي أخيرا
الأخ غندور
قول : يالطيف
   غندور

*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انا اعترض ايهاب مافي ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



  بناء علي طلب الدكتوره قنوان ياهوبا
قول : يا لطيف
      أيهاب الغالي


*

----------


## وطن المريخ

*ياااااااااااااااااا لطيف
لو جيت داخل ساي ما حتسيبني
اقوم اعمل بنظرية الهجوم خير وسيله



ابو آية

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*قول يا ساتر
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*يالطيف الطف يالطيف الطف
البرنسيسه ومحمد كمال 
ديل مالهم صورهم عاديه مافي حاجه من بيت الكلاوي
يالطيف يالطيف 1000 مره
ده كله عشان مانخش في المضوع ده 
بس غندور 
هههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## بيبو شريف

*انا جديد وماحاتلقي لي صوره :vor: :vor: :vor:
                        	*

----------


## النسر2

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياابو آيه حرام عليك ياخى دا اول دخول لى بعد 6 شهور
*

----------

